# Kraken X40/60 owners hangout



## tastegw (Apr 11, 2013)

NZXT Kraken X40 and X60​
If you own one of these, post your setup along with temps you are getting.
I'd also like to see how accurate the software control NZXT provided is.

Owners:

----------------
My X60 sitting on a 3820 on stock clocks:






I replaced the two fans with 4 yate loon high speeds (140cfm) in a push-pull config, taking cool air in from the bottom of my HAF XB case.

I've yet to install realtemp to see accurate temps, at stock or overclocker, so all I have to go on is the software that came with it and it seems off a bit.






Will get things downloaded and tested this weekend.


----------

